# Very Slow Internet Owners Group!!!



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

*Very Slow Internet Owners Group!!!*

To join the group you need to post the results from speedtest.net
User who has a Download speed of: 0.5 megabits per second or below and 0.2 megabits per second or below upload speed can join the group

I will start with the speed test result


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2012)

but thats morse  code bandwidth not internetz


----------



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

But this is what i get on speedtest.net


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2012)

That is even broadband!  I get faster speeds when tethered to my 3G Phone!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't have it anymore, but this was my satellite connection ...


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

gopal said:


> *Very Slow Internet Owners Group!!!*
> 
> To join the group you need to post the results from speedtest.net
> User who has a Download speed of: 0.5 megabits per second or below and 0.2 megabits per second or below upload speed can join the group
> ...



Not even sure how your even here on those speeds...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 21, 2012)

look at that server, 
its more thatn 600mi away


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> look at that server,
> its more thatn 600mi away



Good catch! But getting a standard "100mi" server isn't gonna help it that much.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 21, 2012)

this is from SG to bangkok (900mi)



local server


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2012)

he is on dialup. internet in bihar sucks eh?
i get 50kbps up down.
and peering at 2.3MBps


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't have it anymore, but this was my satellite connection ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120721/speedtest.png



Yes, I remember your ropey old internet connection. Is it fast and smooth now? (here's hoping)


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tried three times, speedtest.net doesn't even load for me. 

"Configuration Load Failed." LOL

Oh there, it finally worked:


----------



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

still faster then me!


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2012)

gopal said:


> still faster then me!



Your speed is seriously slow and it must be agony. Are you on dial-up, perhaps?


----------



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

yup, i am on dialup connection


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, I hope you're in a position to get broadband one day, my friend.


----------



## Irony (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's mine, I finally found a thread dealing with interwebz where I feel I belong lol.

It only took me three tries to get speedtest to load


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread is a hoot.  I must breakout my external modem and try for some glory... including dialing up to some sever on the other side of the continent, just to prove how slow I can really be!

On another note, eventually some smartass is going to post some large pictures here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2012)

in my city




somewhere far in my country




on the other side of the world


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 10, 2012)

On a bad day:






On a good day, but my ping is normally sub 20ms :/


----------



## Irony (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> eventually some smartass is going to post some large pictures here.



Lulz, it takes like 5 minutes just for the speedtest result pics to load lol.


----------



## Maelstrom (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> On another note, eventually some smartass is going to post some large pictures here.



Must . . . resist . . .


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 10, 2012)

Irony said:


> Lulz, it takes like 5 minutes just for the speedtest result pics to load lol.



You're winning!



Maelstrom said:


> Must . . . resist . . .



Don't do it man.


----------



## Irony (Aug 11, 2012)

Update: Its EVEN slower. The pic in my last post said I was slower than 97% of the  US; Now I'm slower than_ 99%_


----------



## mauriek (Aug 11, 2012)

retest





that is my daily browsing speed (CDMA EVDO), to download anything i must use my office connection.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol I'm using the same company and equipment this is a good day and a bad day.

My bad days




Good day and a newer Speedtest.


----------



## gopal (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine is still the same as before but i fell it slower then regular


----------

